# eBay Portafilter Pressure Gauge



## odie (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi all,

Can anyone speak from experience of having used one of these? Normally with something like this I'd quite enjoy making my own, but I'm feeling outrageously lazy.

Cheers

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161207195351?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I am pretty sure there are at least a couple doing the rounds as "Pay it Forwards"....

Get in the queue for them and it'll be as lazy and even cheaper

This won't satisfy your creative urges obviously!


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

You shouldn't need the full monty, just the gauge, which will screw on to the bottom of your existing portafilter unless you have one of the old cast twin spouts on a 15 + year old model. Really they are so cheap on ebay that you are as well buying one & keeping it in my opinion. £15 for the shock wave one.


----------



## odie (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. A quick follow-up question... Is there any difference between these two:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Portafilter-Pressure-Dial-Gauge-Tester-Espresso-Machine-Maker-Ex-/400722434131?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item5d4ceb1853

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-Tester-Coffee-Espresso-Machine-Gaggia-Rancilio-C-/161207194396?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2588b2931c

Cheers


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

I have the £14.99 one, which worked a treat with a rock steady reading with no bounce. so don't see the point in spending more, unless you have other uses which require the slightly higher reading capability.

I assume the other one is a recognised brand in the gauge and coffee work judging by the description


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## odie (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the help and video. Cheaper gauge now purchased!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I bought my gauge off here as I knew it'd take me a while to get round to doing my OPV. Might check it again in a few months time as it was sticking a bit when I first did it (gave it a clean).


----------

